# help!-Can someone tell me



## mamacase1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 code you would use for history of begin pituitary adenoma?


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 22, 2011)

mamacase1 said:


> Can someone tell me what ICD9 code you would use for history of begin pituitary adenoma?



V12.41 - Hx of benign neoplasm of the brain


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 2, 2011)

I would use 227.3 if it was found but the V code it you only had Hx of


----------

